# Mozart's Divertimento in F Major, K. 138



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I love this divertimento, and if you love it too, this is the thread for you!


----------



## donnie a (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes! I LOVE this piece—has been some of my favorite Mozart for a long time. Thanks for reminding me of it—haven't listened to it in a long time. 

I love all three of this set K. 136, 137, and 138. I first learned to love these things back in college when the little chamber orchestra I was in played K. 137 (attempted to play might be a better phrase ). Then I bought a recording of them by Libor Pešek, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, which I still have.. I also have a recording them by Olga Nodel, Florian Heyerick, Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester Mannheim.

Which recording of K. 136 do you like?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

I have not yet bought a recording... but on K. 138, the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields recording is very excellent.


----------

